# Nekojishi Shock



## mrtnmnee (Jul 12, 2019)

So, I came here to ask something. Is it normal that after my first playthrough of Nekojishi, I started shaking, became really stressed and stared at nothing for a whole hour? Im really not sure what the hell is happening. I feel very confused and... I dont even know what the hell Im feeling. (I got the Leopard Cat ending.) So yeah, I would really appreciate any help.


----------

